Typora – A cross platform markdown editor - algorithmsRcool
======
finid
Link to the website is not accessible from the post's title, here it is:

[https://www.typora.io](https://www.typora.io).

About to install it on Ubuntu now, since it's easy to install.

~~~
algorithmsRcool
I'm not sure how I managed to screw up posting that link. Thank you.

If any mods are around, could you correct the story link please?

------
finid
It says _Free during beta_ on the website, but doesn't say what happens after
beta.

In any case, it looks nice. It could use a tabbed interface.

